# FMA in Tokyo, Japan?



## Argus (May 3, 2021)

Hi guys.

I'm looking for Filipino Martial Arts or Martial Artists in Japan. I have some prior experience in Lameco Eskrima, and a little bit in Pekiti Tirsia as well, and would like to start training again.

I've found two schools already: _*Shin Kali*_, and _*Kali Majapahit*_. I haven't been in person to either of them, but neither seem to really be to the standard of my previous systems and teachers.

So, I was wondering if anyone happened to know of any better instructors, or even just groups or skilled practitioners in the area who are looking for training partners.


----------



## Blindside (May 5, 2021)

There is also Kali Himagsikan, looks like they follow the PTI system.
www.kalihimagsikan.com


----------



## Argus (Jun 20, 2021)

Blindside said:


> There is also Kali Himagsikan, looks like they follow the PTI system.
> www.kalihimagsikan.com


Thanks! I checked them out. They're a little far away, but I'll try to make it down for a lesson some time.

I found another group that I'm now training with:








						アーニスクラブ東京
					

アーニスクラブ東京は、八王子や立川といった大きな駅にもアクセスが良い東京都日野市で結成され、都内数か所（中野、下北沢、高田馬場）でカリ／エスクリマ／アーニスというフィリピン武術の教室を開催しています。



					www.arnisclub-tokyo.com
				



For anyone who might stumble across this post: I have no idea if any of them speak English as I just stuck to Japanese the entire time, but they're a very friendly and open group.

They do mainly Modern Arnis, though it seems that the teacher and a few students know a little bit of Kalis Illustrisimo as well (which is without a doubt my favorite system!). 

There's apparently someone teaching Kalis Illustrisimo (unassociated with this group) in Shizuoka as well. A bit too far for me, but hopefully I can visit one day if I have the chance.


----------

